# Paying for pre order



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Apparently from what the verizon rep said. They will not charge my account until after i sign for the phone.

For some reason i dont believe that

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

It's true.

One person on this forum said they were charged right away, but personally I was not and many other people who also preordered shared the same experience as I did.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

ordered a couple days ago and still not charged.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I actually asked to pay it. They said i couldnt i had to wait until i had the phone

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2i


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd LIKE to pay it now, since I have my money, but I guess that can be a second indicator of when it ships in case their email system fails me.


----------

